# FC AFC CJ's Mr T pups



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking for any info on what his pups are like in training and do they have an off switch. Also pics.
Thanks


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

Have a Mr T youngster out of Alice Xander's Molly. The easiest I have trained. Wish I could get another one.


----------



## robert stoeberl (Jul 29, 2009)

pm sent to u scully


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I have trained with a bunch. One was recently sold to a gentleman in northern WI. That dog was qualified before the age of 2 and had, I believe, 22 derby points.
I train with a littermate to that dog. Nice marking dog, a little soft.
I know of another one that was sold a few years back to a client of Andy Attar's. That dog needs a win for a FC. He is probably right around four years old now.
All three dogs were very tractable with a high prey drive.


----------



## Gatzby (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a 1 1/2 male tiger pup out of crosswinds pearl. I am inexperienced as trainer (first dog i am training myself) but we archived a JH, and a SHR (firsts for me) already. The pro I am training with says we are ready for seniors. He also feels that this is one of the most stable high drive dogs he has seen. 

All that being said I can tell you this dog has drive and is real birdy. We just came home from a 9 days in SD and he was a joy in the hotel and a monster in the field. I could not ask for more. Oh and he is quiet as a mouse in the blind.

Steve


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Contact Jim Van Engen Right Start Kennels at: 
[email protected]
Or 
Kevin Cheff Flint River Retrievers at:
[email protected]

They have both train a few of Tiger's offsprings in their early stage and are the right persons to ask how trainable they are. 
Tiger has 6 offsprings that made the Derby list, others with Derby points, 12 QAA (QAA # is probably greater) and a few MH, SH and JH. Has some with HRC titles. The youngest 2012 NARC Qualifier, B Bumble. Various with open or aa placements. 
Very good numbers for the amount of times bred comparing to other studs. 
You can also contact Fred Kampo, Tiger's owner at:
[email protected]


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

CJ's Mister T is the sire of the youngest dog to qualify for and run the National Am this past year (I believe he had just turned 2) named B Bumble***, or "Stinger". I don't have one of his pups but have researched him for a potential future breeding and seems to throw some pretty nice pups.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Jamee Strange said:


> CJ's Mister T is the sire of the youngest dog to qualify for and run the National Am this past year (I believe he had just turned 2) named B Bumble***, or "Stinger". I don't have one of his pups but have researched him for a potential future breeding and seems to throw some pretty nice pups.


Stinger was 2 yrs 7 mos when Qual for the NARC. He just turned 3 on September 24. People like him so much that he had been bred to 3 or 4 times before the age of 3.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

TonyRodgz said:


> Stinger was 2 yrs 7 mos when Qual for the NARC. He just turned 3 on September 24. People like him so much that he had been bred to 3 or 4 times before the age of 3.


Thanks for clearing up the age thing. I wasn't sure exactly how old he was at the time, but I knew he was the youngest. A friend of mine bred to him and that was one of the things she told me when she decided that.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

TonyRodgz said:


> Stinger was 2 yrs 7 mos when Qual for the NARC. He just turned 3 on September 24. People like him so much that he had been bred to 3 or 4 times before the age of 3.


Stinger qualified for the 2012 NARC within his first 3 AA career stakes including a 1st and a 2nd two ft's in a row respectively. After that he has been consistent with a 3rd and a various JAMS.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

FC AFC CJ's Mister T


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Any more pics?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

We absolutely love the Tiger pup we kept from our breeding. From the sounds of it everyone else loves their pups from our litter too! Here is a picture of Blitz, this was taken when he was 8-9 months old, he is now 16 months old and very impressive.


----------



## Gatzby (Dec 16, 2010)

Here is Dutch at about a year, he is on the left. The pic on the bog is at about a 1 1/2 old.

Steve


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Could anybody post up his pedigree please? Thanks! Kyle


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

AKG said:


> Could anybody post up his pedigree please? Thanks! Kyle



http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=78486


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've trained a couple. They are very motivated to work for you, handle pressure well, and are both good markers. My kind of dog.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Lori Oliver bred her Keila X Chopper bitch to him recently.....contact her about the breeding


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Lainee!
Kyle


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

scully said:


> Any more pics?


This is Riley during a duck hunt this season. I ran her in three derbys. She got to RJs. 










A couple puppy pics.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Mark, two of your dog's littermates are doing quite well. Tommy and Mully are well on their way to having successful AA careers. Fred Kampo has Tommy with Kevin Cheff and Randy Spangler has Mully with Wayne Curtis. both were qualified before age 2.


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

Watchm said:


> Mark, two of your dog's littermates are doing quite well. Tommy and Mully are well on their way to having successful AA careers. Fred Kampo has Tommy with Kevin Cheff and Randy Spangler has Mully with Wayne Curtis. both were qualified before age 2.


Riley would be doing better if someone else had her. No winter trips, an injury in the spring and I do not train from September 1st thru January 10th (hunting season).


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Handler Error said:


> Riley would be doing better if someone else had her. No winter trips, an injury in the spring and I do not train from September 1st thru January 10th (hunting season).


Glad you have such a nice dog. 
Keep sending pics!!


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

I pic up my T pup Jan 23rd!


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

I picked up my Tiger / Rainy pup on Dec. 19. He is a "3-repeat" of the breedings that produced Stinger and Mully. He is very social and very inquisitive. Crate trained quickly, and very clean. He spent the between the holidays time with me in the office. He had lots of company from others working as well. Here is a picture of him helping me open my mail.

His name is "Blue", "When the blue of the night" (meets the light of the day)


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

Where is he located? Looking a stud for a natural breeding to my female this summer?


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Amy Avery said:


> Where is he located? Looking a stud for a natural breeding to my female this summer?


Wisconsin, I think he might be with Mary Howley right now.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

We have more pictures from our previous breeding to Tiger and will be adding new pictures of the Tiger pups who arrived today soon!

www.threeriversretrievers.com


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

my buddy has a 2 year old outta of him. Dog is unreal, easy to train, drive like no ones business and when at home a great pet. One of the best all around dogs that i have seen. We have worked with some pro trainers and they all say that dog should be running trails, he has even had offers on him.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

There are still some pups available from the Tiger and Auttie litter that is in the lab pups forum. Don't miss out on your chance to own one of these special dogs!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

My Tiger pup just won the derby at CMRC yesterday giving him 8pts with a couple trials left to go!!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Another great weekend for FC AFC CJ's Mister T pups! Fred Kampo's dog Stinger won the Open and that gave him his AFC and qualified him for both Nationals and Laura Parrot's dog Snerdly won the Amateur this weekend also. They are litter mates and both less than 4 years old!


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

I love my little T pup who just turned six months old!


----------

